# JD 1010 front end loader won't stay up



## kennya (8 mo ago)

Hi i just bought a 1010 john deere with loader numbers are gone but guy said loader is a 36a it will not stay up. Could this be worn out ceals in control valve?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
When you state won't stay up I presume you're referring to the FEL boom. If there are no external hyd oil leaks on loader control valve then wear between spool & housing is too great allowing oil to pass through control valve. Only solution is replacement of hyd control valve.

Faulty boom cylinder piston seals won't allow boom to settle because oil that leaks past piston seal should be controlled by control valve. Think of glass full of water then introduce a broom stick into the water. Farther stick is inserted in water the more water overflows from glass


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Have repaired many loaders that have leaked down or a bucket that would "automatic dump" Have never replaced a valve on any of them. Unless some metal (shavings etc) has entered and broke the spool or lands the valve itself will not cause a loader to drop. All sealing within the valve is metal to metal with the oil doing the actual sealing, even some valves use load checks. When load checks are used the lift pressure has to unseat the valve before the loader will raise. Without them the loader may drop slightly when you attempt to raise it. The only replaceable seals on a valve are on the end of the spools to keep oil from leaking out.
Be sure to check the cylinders oil bypassing the piston. Use a piece of pipe and put it against the cylinder with your ear at the other end. It should make a swishing noise although you may or may not hear the oil bypassing the piston seals, easier than pulling the cylinders off and tearing them apart to find it was the other one.
Remember oil will flow past the seal and fill the opposite end of the cylinder as no oil is added or removed, the size of the container is not changed.
Had a log splitter that would not retract, someone else replaced the pump, and valve, still did the same. It would only retract if manually forced back but had full force extending.. Finally found the nut had come off the piston rod allowing the piston to come off the rod and bypass the oil.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Busted Tractor said:


> Have repaired many loaders that have leaked down or a bucket that would "automatic dump" Have never replaced a valve on any of them. Unless some metal (shavings etc) has entered and broke the spool or lands the valve itself will not cause a loader to drop. All sealing within the valve is metal to metal with the oil doing the actual sealing, even some valves use load checks. When load checks are used the lift pressure has to unseat the valve before the loader will raise. Without them the loader may drop slightly when you attempt to raise it. The only replaceable seals on a valve are on the end of the spools to keep oil from leaking out.
> Be sure to check the cylinders oil bypassing the piston. Use a piece of pipe and put it against the cylinder with your ear at the other end. It should make a swishing noise although you may or may not hear the oil bypassing the piston seals, easier than pulling the cylinders off and tearing them apart to find it was the other one.
> Remember oil will flow past the seal and fill the opposite end of the cylinder as no oil is added or removed, the size of the container is not changed.
> Had a log splitter that would not retract, someone else replaced the pump, and valve, still did the same. It would only retract if manually forced back but had full force extending.. Finally found the nut had come off the piston rod allowing the piston to come off the rod and bypass the oil.


My sentiments exactly.


----------

